# 250 volt / 660 watt pigtail socket?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have been using these pigtail sockets from Home Depot for years, and one day when I went to pick some more up, I discovered that the Leviton pigtail sockets are rated at 250 volts and 660 watts-- something I never noticed before.

Pigtail Socket by Leviton Mfg Co - 124D - More Lamp parts at doitbest.com

Why would Home Depot be selling 250 volt rated sockets if we only have 110 volts in America? I know I'm probably not understanding electricity properly, so please enlighten me.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm no electrician but I can tell you that electric dryers here in America have to be wired into 220. So do hot tubs.


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

110v is just the most common voltage in houses (like previously stated 220v for dryers etc.) There are quite a few different voltages that are common in commercial/industrial applications.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

250 volts is the voltage measured phase to phase. Example: if you were to use a voltmeter in your dryer plug, across the two hot legs, the voltage is measured 250 volts or so. Each of those legs measured to ground are 120 volts or so, give or take ten percent. Now, what this means is, that that particular pigtail is rated for 250 volts. Meaning it can be wired for 250 volts, or 120 volts. The difference is, wired for 250 volts means it has two 120 volts wires, a neutral wire, and likely a ground wire. The same pigtail wired for 120 volts would be one 120 volt wire, a neutral wire, and a ground wire. Basically, if you have been using it for years wired for 120 volts, then its fine to do so. Just because it's rated for 250 volts, dosen't necessarily mean thats the only way it can be used. Yes, I work with electricity.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> 250 volts is the voltage measured phase to phase. Example: if you were to use a voltmeter in your dryer plug, across the two hot legs, the voltage is measured 250 volts or so. Each of those legs measured to ground are 120 volts or so, give or take ten percent. Now, what this means is, that that particular pigtail is rated for 250 volts. Meaning it can be wired for 250 volts, or 120 volts. The difference is, wired for 250 volts means it has two 120 volts wires, a neutral wire, and likely a ground wire. The same pigtail wired for 120 volts would be one 120 volt wire, a neutral wire, and a ground wire. Basically, if you have been using it for years wired for 120 volts, then its fine to do so. Just because it's rated for 250 volts, dosen't necessarily mean thats the only way it can be used. Yes, I work with electricity.


How could one even wire it for 250 volts if it only has a black and a white wire?


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

It can be modified, but for your purposes, just know that it's rated for twice the voltage you are using. Think of it as an added safety feature.


----------



## clay333 (Jan 31, 2011)

As an electrician I can tell you that it is nothing more than a safety rating. It is most likely just the most voltage the wire on it can handle. It is not possible, to my knowledge, to run any non ballisted light bulb off of two pole power. It is bassically just like wire that is 90% of the time rated at 600v but hardly ever has more than 480 volts (only 277v per leg) running through it. Just continue to use it because you will not have any problem from it.


----------

